# Passez moi le.



## PierreM

- regarde, un beau livre!
- passe moi le

Est-ce correct? Une personne (originaire du sud ouest) l'utilisait systématiquement...

Pierre


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, c'est faux, sauf s'il manque un mot…

Passe moi le 
Passe-moi le livre 
Passe-le-moi


----------



## Anne345

_Passe moi le_ (*) est bien sûr incorrect, mais très fréquent dans certaines régions, sud-ouest, nord, et encore plus sous la forme_ passe/donne me_ _le_ . 

(*) Comme c'est de l'oral, je n'indique pas de traits d'union.


----------



## Benoît abroad

Bonsoir Anne,

Vous avez déjà entendu: "Passe/donne me le?"


----------



## Anne345

Ben oui. _Donne me le_ plus fréquemment que _passe me le_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je connaissais « donne-le-me-le », formule volontairement fautive et redondante, utilisée par manière de plaisanterie ; mais ça date déjà quelque peu.


----------



## PierreM

Jamais entendu "passe me le" par contre...
Merci pour les réponses


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> Ben oui. _Donne me le_ plus fréquemment que _passe __me__ moi le_.



Je ne connaissais pas _passe *moi* le_. Par contre j'avais déjà entendu _passe *me* le_…


----------



## Frapap

J'ai entendu "passe moi le" mais chez des non-francophones. Quant à “passe me le”, je ne l'ai jamais entendu...


----------



## Punky Zoé

J'ai entendu (j'entends encore) les deux, mais soit dans le langage enfantin, soit du fait d'une déformation locale ou régionale, venue de l'occitan ?


----------



## itka

Je crois bien que lorsqu'aucun membre du forum ne risque de m'entendre, je ne dis que ça...
_Passe-moi-le ! Donne-moi-le !_

Je confirme que *c'est faux* ! Il ne faut jamais, jamais, dire des horreurs pareilles ! ... mais si je parlais autrement, on me regarderait bizarrement autour de moi... 
Régionalismes ?


----------



## Qcumber

itka said:


> Je crois bien que lorsqu'aucun membre du forum ne risque de m'entendre, je ne dis que ça...
> _Passe-moi-le ! Donne-moi-le !_
> Je confirme que *c'est faux* ! Il ne faut jamais, jamais, dire des horreurs pareilles ! ... mais si je parlais autrement, on me regarderait bizarrement autour de moi...
> Régionalismes ?


De quelle région êtes-vous?


----------



## Qcumber

Notons en passant qu'à la troisième personne, "le" est effacé en français courant.
Passe-le-lui. > Passe-Ø-lui.
Passe-le-leur. > Passe-Ø-leur.

Le même phénomène s'observe quand l'objet est au pluriel.
Passe-les-lui. > Passe-Ø-lui.
Passe-les-leur. > Passe-Ø-leur.


----------



## Maître Capello

Qcumber said:


> Notons en passant qu'à la troisième personne, "le" est effacé en français courant.
> Passe-le-lui. > Passe-Ø-lui.
> Passe-le-leur. > Passe-Ø-leur.
> 
> Le même phénomène s'observe quand l'objet est au pluriel.
> Passe-les-lui. > Passe-Ø-lui.
> Passe-les-leur. > Passe-Ø-leur.



Non. _Passe-lui/leur_ ne veut rien dire tout seul :

_Passe-lui le sel. 
__Passe-le-lui. 
__Passe-lui. _


----------



## beri

Mon bon Maître, sauf votre respect, le point soulevé par Qcumber est avéré.
_- Non, c'est mon mien !_
_-Allez, Thibaut, prête-lui, il te le rendra._

On –du moins je– l'entend fréquemment.


----------



## weefoot

Pour revenir à l'inversion COD/COI, comme dans "donne-moi le", il s'agit effectivement de régionalisme. très fréquent dans le massif central, Loire-Haute-Loire. Ca peut aussi donner des exclamations très pittoresques comme "vois-tu moi le !". A ne pas utiliser hors de sa région !


----------



## itka

Apparemment, on aime bien jouer avec ces pronoms post-posés... tout en sachant très bien que ce n'est pas du français correct !
Moi, pour te répondre Qcumber, j'habite le sud de la France, mais je crois qu'un peu partout on a des tournures familières.
Je n'ai jamais entendu tes exemples :


> Passe-le-lui. > Passe-Ø-lui.
> Passe-le-leur. > Passe-Ø-leur.
> Le même phénomène s'observe quand l'objet est au pluriel.
> Passe-les-lui. > Passe-Ø-lui.
> Passe-les-leur. > Passe-Ø-leur.


Pour moi, comme pour Maître Capello, ces phrases sont incomplètes, mais je veux bien croire qu'il y a des régions où on fait l'ellipse d'un pronom sur deux.

"donne-le-me-le" ou "vois-tu-moi-le" pour bizarres qu'ils soient sont certainement employés ici ou là, mais comme le souligne weefoot : "à ne pas utiliser hors de sa région !" ... ni hors de son entourage, ni hors de son contexte... bref à manipuler avec les plus grandes précautions... et à oublier complètement lors d'un examen ou dans le cadre du travail.


----------



## beri

Oui évidemment, les formules dont nous parlons qui suppriment le COD ne respectent pas les règles du français académique. Il s'agit dans ces cas de langue parlée et à proscrire lors d'événements formels (examens, entretiens d'embauche...).


----------



## Qcumber

itka said:


> Moi, pour te répondre Qcumber, j'habite le sud de la France, mais je crois qu'un peu partout on a des tournures familières.
> Je n'ai jamais entendu tes exemples :
> Pour moi, comme pour Maître Capello, ces phrases sont incomplètes, mais je veux bien croire qu'il y a des régions où on fait l'ellipse d'un pronom sur deux.


Je n'ai jamais dis que c'était du bon français, mais que c'était du français courant. Mon corpus est relevé en Île-de-France. Les variations provinciales ne sont pas à ma portée.

J'ai noté, mais une ou deux fois seulement, par des personnes irritées, une phase intermédiaire avec ce qui me semblait être un double /l/
Donne-llui.
Donne-lleur.
- phénomène intéressant puisque le français n'a pas de géminées.


----------

